# CARDIO



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

What type of cardio do you think gives best results?

Running, walking, rowing, bike.........etc etc

How long should you aim at doing per session also to burn fat to get lean.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Heavy weights high reps low rest periods (10-20 secs)between sets and train 4-6 days a week with weights..not everybodies cup of tea but it works....


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

I do a bit of Hit then some weights AKA Chefx, seems to work and takes only a few mins in the morning, wakes me up too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

walking on a treadmill at a decent pace with an incline


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

You can't beat the rower for working the whole body


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

30-40 Mins done @ a steady pace on Eliptical trainer for me(cross trainer)


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I like the treadmill idea the most so far which PSCarb stated.

I have also bought a gymball and a pilates DVD to follow when Im not at the gym. Pilates apparantly lengthens your muscles and the gymball is very good for core strength and stability!

Anyone tried this or know anyone that has???

Just didn't know if it was any good?

It states on the DVD - 'Notice results after a few workouts'


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> walking on a treadmill at a decent pace with an incline


Agreed!

In weather like this though, I also like a brisk walk around the neighbourhood for cardio.

Low-moderate intensity on the exercise bike is also a pretty good choice IMO.

Like anything to do with bodybuilding, the best cardio though, is the kind you can stick to.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Lauren said:


> I like the treadmill idea the most so far which PSCarb stated.
> 
> I have also bought a gymball and a pilates DVD to follow when Im not at the gym. Pilates apparantly lengthens your muscles and the gymball is very good for core strength and stability!
> 
> ...


I use a fit ball with clients as its good for core stability and as a bench if a real one is not available.

I have not trained in pilates, but have used some techniques with clients to great effect

Real Pilates IMO uses equipment like the reformer and that is where the main strength gains is from


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

running withut a doubt...just be careful not to go mad and loose muscle imo


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Im not very good at running - I find I get a stitch very early on and have to give up as its excruciating pain!!!!!!!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

For Pure Cardio training I would say the rower.

But for weight loss i would go with PS and say treadmill on an incline

or elliptical trainer if you have knee joint problems


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

DB said:


> running withut a doubt...just be careful not to go mad and loose muscle imo


Running can be harsh on the joints, especially if you are carrying a fair amount of mass.

You should be ok though mate, keep on running


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

big said:


> Running can be harsh on the joints, especially if you are carrying a fair amount of mass.
> 
> You should be ok though mate, keep on running


lol man i was waiting for a smart a5s comment from u!! :spammer:


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> walking on a treadmill at a decent pace with an incline


Ive lost a lot doing this 

also add the cross trainer in every now and again aswell.


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

Lauren said:


> Im not very good at running - I find I get a stitch very early on and have to give up as its excruciating pain!!!!!!!


I used to get this.

Dont w\na hijack your thread Lauren..

But anyone know why u get stiches? How to prevent?


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> walking on a treadmill at a decent pace with an incline


for additional calorie burning aka fat loss, agreed.

For training the heart and lungs aka conditioning... nothing beats tabts 20x10 rowing sprint pause technique. Nothing.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

ChefX said:


> for additional calorie burning aka fat loss, agreed.
> 
> For training the heart and lungs aka conditioning... nothing beats tabts 20x10 rowing sprint pause technique. Nothing.


agreed, its by far the best thing i have done to improve overall fitness + performance.


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

30-60 mins on stationary bike first thing in the morning before breakfast, moderate intensity, the length of time and frequency depends on what condition you are in and what condition you want and how long you have too lose it.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Swimming. Greatly reduces stress on joints etc. and have excellent control over your rate of exertion. Change of scenary form the gym. Full body workout.

And you might just see Timmy Smooth in his trunks!


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

treadmill is my favorite


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

I like OSC's idea on this one, and it works for me.

If I have to choose a form of cardio though, I'll reiterate my prefence for HIIT cardio training a la Bill Phillips style:

http://www.bodyforlife.com/exercise/cardiotraining.asp


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Good link SB


----------

